# 1997 sportsman 400 2 stroke 4x4 question



## Ballhagen (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 97 400 sportsman. It is not wanting to lock into 4x4. What is the most common problem with them? Anybody have any ideas where I need to start?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

change oil in hubs. Make sure wires have not pulled out.


----------



## Ballhagen (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## medicmudder (Jan 8, 2011)

be sure to use polaris hub oil,it has metal flakes in it to make the hubs lock,it works off magnets got to have the right oil.


----------



## Ballhagen (Aug 14, 2013)

I will make sure to use that then. Is that more common than the switch going bad or something like that. This is my first polaris, just trying to learn as I go with it. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be the switch. You can check it w/ a Meter or test light.


----------



## Ballhagen (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm no electrician, but with a test light clamped the wire to the neg post on my battery and turned the key on. Took the switch off and touched it to all the connections inside the switch and couldn't get it to light up. Touched it to the positive side on the battery and it would light up. Touched it to all the connections in the switch while clicking the switch on and off with no light as well. I was thinking it might be the switch, but I wasn't sure if I tested it correctly with the test light. Wanted to see if there was some other things to check before I ordered the switch from the dealer for 100 dollars.


----------

